# @%*^#@%&



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:upset: :upset: 

I am so disgusted with our level of play lately. Weve taken evry step backward. Were back to the "get a 20 point lead and hold on for life" defence.:upset: :upset: 

I was gonna write a post saying we should boycott Mav games until the play is better but then I remembered I havent been to a game this year.

Phase 2 : Write an sternly worded email to Cuban but either it will get passed over like the 1000's of other emails saying the same thing or he panics because Drag is pissed and trades Dirk for Malik Rose, Walker for Wallace, Finley for Artest, Nash for Payton, Jamison for Illgastus. Then we would have the best D in the league but only put up 40 points a game and we still lose 50-40.:upset: 

Phase 3: just accept it and say ," Wheh that was close; NY played really good...but thats bull, why should I settle for mediocry from a team that was 1 player and 1.25 games from the Finals?!!!:upset: :upset: 

Phase 4 : Ill just give anyone who makes fun of me for being a Mav fan the mean look.:devil: and tell them its all a trick by the Mavs to lull the rest of the league into a false sense of security when the play offs come.(espn specifically lets everone know that the Mavs are not an elite team in thier power ranking...it must be working)


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL. This is the funniest post I have read on this board.

Your great Dragns. You really are a true fan and deserve to be given the title of best Mavericks fan of this board.

I watched the game tonight and I must say what a game. They pulled it out and that is all that matters.
I was actually thinking about driving down to New York for this game but it was too late when I realized the game was in New York to go (driving down would have taken me 4 hours)


Walker had his cheesiest triple double of his career tonight and he once again took a back seat to the BIG 3 when the game was on the line. Knowing what a competitor he is I must say I am glad to see he is still being a great team player. (even if he isn't getting credit for it)
I can't say I am surprised to see him take a back seat to other players when he did it for 2 years in Boston.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I was actually going to write a post something like this.

Yeah, the mavericks have taken a backward step. They're good enough to be #3 in the east and its been really pissing me off. If this was last year, we would have taken the 20 point lead and it would have stayed like that. It just pisses me off that it came to OT.

Good performance by Jamison despite of all the rumors about Rasheed. That didnt take him down. Good performance by Walker in his triple-double and Nash showing whos the team captain is. He didn't chock this time.

Im all for the emailing cuban thing...I want NVE back!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> LOL. This is the funniest post I have read on this board.
> 
> Your great Dragns. You really are a true fan and deserve to be given the title of best Mavericks fan of this board.


Thanx!!



> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Im all for the emailing cuban thing...I want NVE back!



I do too, but at what price? And would he still have the same fire he had before or would he come back feeling slighted?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

We should try to trade Jamison for NVE. I never really liked NVE but he was the leader no doubt.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>
> I do too, but at what price? And would he still have the same fire he had before or would he come back feeling slighted?


Not sure, I dont want Antwan J to leave because he is our consistent player so far, we could give them Tony Delk and Tariq and/or Najera.


----------

